# Vlade needs to shut up..



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

His comments about the dream team are just stupid.. no Sh.. they dont have their best players, but dont talk about them until u beat them..
He sounded like an idiot in the western finals when he said if we get the hc advantage will beat the lakers.. hmm vlade how do u spell threepeat?? Then his quote afterwards was sometimes the best team doesnt win.. maybe thats true, but if they have done it three years in a row.. maybe the best team did win??

oh well vlade will keep on talkin and keep on losing..


----------



## harper time (Aug 24, 2002)

I agree. Vlade is an idiot.


----------



## JoeF (Jul 16, 2002)

He has a history of making stupid comments. Dont expect it to change ever. He made some stupid comments, when the Kings were an up and coming team, about the Jazz during their finals runs in 96-97 and 97-98. The Kings did put up a good fight but lost. He also made some before they played the Jazz in the opening round last year. The Jazz claim they weren't motivated by them but the Jazz played much better against the Kings in the playoff than they did during the regular season. Eliminate a couple of bonehead plays and/or get a couple lucky breaks and Sacramento's season would have ended. 

A good lesson for players like T-Mac and Divac. Stop making comments about the other teams before you play. Let the scoreboard and the stats do the talking after the game.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> His comments about the dream team are just stupid.. no Sh.. they dont have their best players, but dont talk about them until u beat them..
> He sounded like an idiot in the western finals when he said if we get the hc advantage will beat the lakers.. hmm vlade how do u spell threepeat?? Then his quote afterwards was sometimes the best team doesnt win.. maybe thats true, but if they have done it three years in a row.. maybe the best team did win??
> 
> oh well vlade will keep on talkin and keep on losing..


Vlade is ALL TALK, and doesn't realize that TALK is CHEAP!!!
It's funny how he ran his mouth off before and During the WCF and he ended swallowing and choking on his own words, what an IDIOT and much more indeed :laugh: :laugh: 

Here's his Quote on the US TEAM


"- Vlade Divac On The Status Of "The Dream Team" (August 30, 2002) 

If they had Shaq, Kobe and everybody else it would be a different story, this USA team . . . they are not the Real Dream Team. The Dream Team is in the past. 

This quote was provided by: HoopsHype.Com

OK.......VLADE.....OK.....KEEP IT RUNNING 
 :laugh: 

He'll keep talking, especially about the Lakers. Let em talk, The Lakers will just use his words and shove it back down his throat!!!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

You guys are all haters. At least what he says is true. He never said that his team would beat the US. Anyone who thinks that that is the best team that could be put out there is dillusional. Sometimes the best team doesn't win. He's right again. A lot of people think that the Kings were a better overall "team". If you want to hear something really retarded, read a quote from Shaq:

"Sacramento is a great WNBA team"

Yeah, whatever. That "WNBA" team took your team into overtime of the 7th game of a 7-game series.

Not to mention his racist comments about Yao Ming and how he will destroy him. Classy, real classy. Vlade is a prince compared to other mouths in the league, yet there has to be a thread popping up everyday that ends up talking about how great the Lakers are. Quit the nonsense.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> "Sacramento is a great WNBA team"



Like you say.....atleast " Vlade speaks the Truth about the U.S"....
So does Shaq


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha, Sacramento is a WNBA team that took the Lakers to a 7th game. What does that make them? What did Vlade say that wasn't true?


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> Ha, Sacramento is a WNBA team that took the Lakers to a 7th game. What does that make them? What did Vlade say that wasn't true?


So you're telling me....you forgot all about that crap Vlade said towards the Lakers, UMMMMMM...I did'nt see any of his words being backed-up, the Kings were still LOOSERS, even if they came close at Game 7, close don't count when you loose ya know


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> You guys are all haters. At least what he says is true. He never said that his team would beat the US. Anyone who thinks that that is the best team that could be put out there is dillusional. Sometimes the best team doesn't win. He's right again. A lot of people think that the Kings were a better overall "team". If you want to hear something really retarded, read a quote from Shaq:
> 
> "Sacramento is a great WNBA team"
> ...


I agree besides whats he supposed to say, " yeah were #2!"
Anyone who plays any sport knows that trash talking is fundemental to try to achieve a mental edge. Psych your mind!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> 
> 
> So you're telling me....you forgot all about that crap Vlade said towards the Lakers, UMMMMMM...I did'nt see any of his words being backed-up, the Kings were still LOOSERS, even if they came close at Game 7, close don't count when you loose ya know


And what exactly is your point? "Sometimes the best team doesn't always win". What is untrue about that quote? Don't stray off-topic. Just answer the question.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> I agree besides whats he supposed to say, " yeah were #2!"
> Anyone who plays any sport knows that trash talking is fundemental to try to achieve a mental edge. Psych your mind!


I agree, if you don't have faith in yourself, we might as well award the Lakers another Championship if Shaq plays in all the pre-season games.

-Petey


----------



## oberon (Jun 13, 2002)

Divac's last quote: "Spain wouldn't defeat Yugoslavia even if they played with 10 Gasols"

Spain 71-Yugoslavia 69

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

When were the Kings the better team is my question? Okay yeah they had the better record but how did they fare head to head versus the Lakers? In addition to the win in the conference championship I think that the Lakers won 3 out of 4 during the season. I guess you just have to believe that you are better huh? You don't actually have to show it on the court with a win.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> And what exactly is your point? "Sometimes the best team doesn't always win". What is untrue about that quote?
> Don't stray off-topic. Just answer the question.


The point
THEE BEST TEAM DID WIN, Your homie Vlade said all this crap about if Lakers don't have the Home Court, they will not win the series or on our home floor.....Yeah the WNBA kings deserve credit for nudging the Lakers to game 7, you must be happy at the fact that they came close and choked. You know who the best team is, and it's not considered a WNBA team either


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> 
> 
> The point
> THEE BEST TEAM DID WIN, Your homie Vlade said all this crap about if Lakers don't have the Home Court, they will not win the series or on our home floor.....Yeah the WNBA kings deserve credit for nudging the Lakers to game 7, you must be happy at the fact that they came close and choked. You know who the best team is, and it's not considered a WNBA team either


I thought you were better than this. All I asked you to do was answer a simple question. I'm done....


----------



## Ducket (Jul 16, 2002)

> I think that the Lakers won 3 out of 4 during the season.


The Kings rested their starters for the last game.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> I thought you were better than this. All I asked you to do was answer a simple question. I'm done....



What's your point or where is it


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Does EVERY SINGLE THREAD have to mention the Kings and/or Lakers? Man, this is getting *VERY* Annoying, especially to non-fans of either team...


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The OUTLAW</b>!
> When were the Kings the better team is my question? Okay yeah they had the better record but how did they fare head to head versus the Lakers? In addition to the win in the conference championship I think that the Lakers won 3 out of 4 during the season. I guess you just have to believe that you are better huh? You don't actually have to show it on the court with a win.



They were never a better team, it's just some people don't know what reality is, but rather live in a imagination


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> 
> 
> 
> What's your point or where is it


His point is that we've given you too much credit since you've joined this board. We thought that you were classier than to say things like "Yeah the WNBA kings deserve credit for nudging the Lakers to game 7, you must be happy at the fact that they came close and choked. You know who the best team is, and it's not considered a WNBA team either." We were wrong. :sigh: 

Grizzoistight, what precipitated this thread...? You just randomly make a "Vlade is stupid" thread out of the blue? Guys...don't make a thread unless you have something new to say. That's why people have problems with the Bryant threads.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wiggum</b>!
> 
> 
> His point is that we've given you too much credit since you've joined this board. We thought that you were classier than to say things like "Yeah the WNBA kings deserve credit for nudging the Lakers to game 7, you must be happy at the fact that they came close and choked. You know who the best team is, and it's not considered a WNBA team either." We were wrong. :sigh:
> ...



Wiggum....and what are you trying to tell me, are you putting me down!! and who the hell are you to judge me since I've been on these boards, I can careless


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Wiggum....and what are you trying to tell me, are you putting me down!! and who the hell are you to judge me since I've been on these boards, I can careless


Look, D, they could have been a lot worse, but those comments were pretty childish. You can take that seriously or not; it's up to you.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wiggum</b>!
> 
> Grizzoistight, what precipitated this thread...? You just randomly make a "Vlade is stupid" thread out of the blue? Guys...don't make a thread unless you have something new to say. That's why people have problems with the Bryant threads.


This poster has all the right to post what he wants, If you look closely you're friend KC, had to come back with some HATER comments.


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

Back on track, I have one more "accurate" affirmation by Divac. He said several days ago that Spain wouldn't win the game against Yugoslavia even if in Spain played ten Gasols. Now you know how it finished.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

This is getting crazy. We misewell change this place to www. kingsandlakersfansarguealot. net

:upset: 

*THREAD CLOSED*


----------

